# bobcat 743



## cat320 (Aug 25, 2000)

I just saw a used 743 bobcat for sale. I called up on it and the guy said he has 2 an '87 and an '85 with 2,200-2,300 hours on it new paint decals and tires .asking $9,500 obo .MY question for you bobcat guy is that asking too much for that machine and what would you pay for it also has no glass around it. I know bobcats hold there valuse but it just seams a bit high to me.


----------



## TurfPlus (Dec 19, 2001)

I'm not a Bobcat guy but I think its a little high especially with those hours and no cab or heater.


----------

